
Electron memory usage compared to other cross-platform frameworks - roryisok
http://roryok.com/blog/2017/08/electron-memory-usage-compared-to-other-cross-platform-frameworks/
======
roryisok
This is a self post. hope that's not frowned upon here. I just compared the
memory usage of a bunch of cross platform frameworks and wanted to share my
findings

~~~
brudgers
Self posting is not frowned upon in general. Personally, I appreciate it
because it allows the author to discuss and explain their work.

